# Wierd popping noise??



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

this just started...welp when i have the car off and the stereo on(key on acces.) ..i can turn the stereo up loud as i like..no popping of the speakers

but when i turn on(motor running) i can only turn the stereo up to like 19..then the speakers start making a popping noise.  im stumped didnt think i have short somewhere


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Check your ground...should solve it all right there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, my basic instinct is to check all grounding. At first I was thinking about the amp, but something I'm thinking about is the HU. I would reground the headunit to a new location. I know there are alot of grounding points up there that are kinda sensitive to that sort of stuff. I actually ended up with a popping when I would turn on/off my turn signal, my grounding was too close to the ignition switch, so I moved it to a new location.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm i moved the head unit's ground somewhere new same result...would one the speakers wires be ruining it for the rest? cause i just put in SE-R panels maybe one of the wires are touching the doors metal?


----------

